# DB9 to RJ45 connection woes



## sol_lucet_om (Feb 8, 2010)

I have about 2 gb of data that I need to retrieve from a windows 98 laptop ASAP. My only available outputs are RS232, DB9, and a floppy disk, obviously, I don't want to try and migrate 2gb of data via 1.44 mb floppy disks, though most of the important data is backed up on floppies anyway. Even if I wanted to go this route, no floppy drive on my XP machine.

After a couple of days trying to get a DCC between the laptop and my XP pc using the RS232 (without results) I had almost given up, when I found a pinout diagram for a db9 to ethernet connector. I was able to successfully splice an RJ45 into a DB9 cable, and when I connect the laptop to my ethernet switch using this ad-hoc affair, the switch indicates that it is getting a signal, but I am unable to make a connection from either machine. When I plug the RJ45 end into the modem or the XP machine directly, I get nothing.

Here's the URL to the pinout diagram I'm using:

http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/dyn...s/pinout.RJ45-to-DB9-flow-control.adapter.gif

http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/dyn...s/pinout.RJ45-to-DB9-flow-control.adapter.gif

any ideas?

Alternatively, when I try the RS232 connection I get no signal on channels TD, CD, and RTS. Anybody ever encounter this problem? :4-dontkno


----------



## scottsee (Feb 28, 2007)

Windows 98?? huummm, you can give this a go if it has the connection wizard.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/winxp/migrate.mspx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Forget about this DB0-RJ45 adapter! That is strictly to allow you to use Ethernet cables for serial connections, it's not a device that actually allows Ethernet connections using serial ports!.

You can use this Zip File Transfer Utility (ZIP221.ZIP - 50 KB) to do the serial transfer.


----------



## sol_lucet_om (Feb 8, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of... would've been nice to be able to connect to the network.

I don't suppose you know a way to get IE6 onto the same computer without an internet connection? I didn't mention the wireless port because it seems to be the less likely solution, but I have a port and card for wi-fi; the problem is, the software for the wireless card requires IE6 or later and I have IE 5.1 on that machine.

From what I can tell, you can only download the installer for ie6, and the installer then needs an active internet connection to download the update.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this: How to get a full IE6 Download


----------

